# ( )
,  ,      (,  ,    ).      , ..     .

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## sema

> ..     .

----------

,        .     "" -      .

----------

> ,  ,      (,  ,    ).      , ..     .


    ... 


> .


  ,   ...

----------

> ...   ,   ...


      ,      ..,      ..,      ..  .     ,   !!!!

----------

:Wow:          ...

----------

> ...


 ,  )))        .

----------


## sema

**,     ,         .
     .

----------

> **,     ,         .
>      .


 :  ,    (   "", ". "  ..,     ,   ?

----------


## mvf

?

----------

6 .

----------

?     ?      ,           .
           ?    - .

----------


## sema

> ?


,      ?)))   ))) )))


**,         .   ,      .

----------


## mvf

?



> ,         .   ,      .


     ?    ...

----------


## sema

> ?


   .      :Big Grin:

----------

> ,      ?)))   ))) )))
> 
> 
> **,         .   ,      .




    )))          ,   : " ,   "     .

----------


## sema

**,       ???  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 


    .  .      ...

----------

> **,       ???


,   ,      -,      ,   ""     .     .

----------


## .

,      .    ,     /,       :Wink:        .
     ?    :Embarrassment:

----------

,     ,   ,      .  :Smilie: 

, ,    . , ,      .

----------

,     ,      ",   ".

   ,     ))) 

     : 
  ...
 ,   ?
    ...
--.,  ,    ...
  !!!!       ((((

----------


## /

.30  . 159. ,  ,     ,   ,  ,            )       .

----------

> .30  . 159. ,  ,     ,   ,  ,            )       .



,  ,    ,    ..?     ,    /   .

----------


## mvf

> /   .


  ( ).

----------


## sema

> ,    /   .


   .    129-,   ,        .  ,  .         1500  3000 . (     ),       .

----------

- .
       ,     .      ,  ,            -    .      ,  ,  , ,  ,  ,   -  .

 ,      ,        .    ,      ,   .    ,     .      .   ,  .    . , ,      ,    90%  ,    - ...

       ?

----------

-   ,          ,   . 
     ))

----------



----------


## sema

> - .
>        ,     .      ,  ,            -    .      ,  ,  , ,  ,  ,   -  .
> 
>  ,      ,        .    ,      ,   .    ,     .      .   ,  .    . , ,      ,    90%  ,    - ...
> 
>        ?


       .




> ,        
> -   ,          ,   .


       ?   .          .

----------

> -   ,          ,   . 
>      ))


      ?    ?           .   ,       ,   -- (           -  ) -        ,  .

----------


## sam_79

> ,  ,      (,  ,    ).      , ..     .


  ,         ,    ,      .          .

----------

[QUOTE=sema;52498618]       .


 :Smilie: 

    .  :Smilie:  ,      :Smilie:       .              ,   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## sema

[QUOTE=;52498661]


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
>     .  ,           .              ,   ,


   ,        )))        :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

.,,         .        .     .,        .((((         !!

----------


## Storn

> .,        .


 
 :Big Grin: 
      ?

----------


## .

, .           ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,,  ,  / .
      ?!(  )

----------

.
   ,         .   .   , ,           .        . 
 ,    ,       (    )   / .     ? 
   ,        .

----------


## BorisG

> ...         .


  ,    ,     ,         .  .  




> ...       (    )   / .


   .

----------


## nakone4na

,              ,     ,     ,        ,   .

----------


## BorisG

> ...              ,     ,     ,


-,   ,   .
 -,       .    ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

(),      ,        ,  ,    1/300    .?

----------

> ,  ,      (,  ,    ).      , ..     .


 ,    ,    ,     ,    ,       .

----------

> ,      .    ,     /,             .
>      ?


,        ,  ,

----------

> ,        ,  ,


    ..

----------

> ..


   ,     ,      .

----------

> .


  ?

----------

> ?


     ,  ()    .

----------

**,      ?

----------

> **,      ?


 ,            .

----------

**,       ? ( )

----------

. 810  69      02.10.2007 .  229-,

----------

.     .      ,       .       ,  ,   (  )   .   .         ,    ,   ???    .   .

----------


## .

> ,    ,


  -  .      . 
       ?

----------

> -  .      . 
>        ?


,                ,           ,    .

----------

> -  .      . 
>        ?


     .

----------


## .

> ,    .


      ().       . 
         .

----------

> ().       . 
>          .


........    !!!!     ,  . ,        ,   ,     .  ?     ,

----------


## .

**,    .   .          ?         -?
     (),    ,   () .     ?     ?   ?       .

----------


## Arhimed0

?
         ?

----------

**,

----------

!
     :     .    :   - ,    - , ,   ..     ,          .    ,   -           ,       .   ,     ,     -    .           ,    ,    ...      ,    ,      .       ,      !!!
         ??

----------


## .

**,        - ?  ,            ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,     ,


      ?

----------

> **,        - ?  ,            ?


    : "         ??"        - .        ,       .  ,    ,     - ...

----------

> ?


 ,     ,     )

----------

.     ,  ?        .  -          

       .   .     .      ,

----------

> .     ,  ?        .  -          
> 
>        .   .     .      ,


    .   )

----------


## SanInvest

> ,,         .        .     .,        .


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
- .
            . 
     ,  ,     ,   .
 : "  !!!    -!!!  !!!"

----------


## Ugo75

̻.   2014               .

----------

> ,   .


      .             .  ,   ,    ,    . , . ,      .

----------

> .             .  ,   ,    ,    . , . ,      .


     /

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,      ..,      ..,      ..  .     ,   !!!!


,
 :1:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ...


  :Wink:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> .


Sema, ,,  ?
 ,,, ,
     ,   ,             ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,  ,        
>      .


  :Drug:

----------


## .

*BOGDANOZKA*,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,              ** ,           , ** .


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> /


  ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> *BOGDANOZKA*,     ?


2011 
 ?

----------


## .

*sema*      ))       - .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> *sema*      ))       - .


,?  :Hmm:      ,  sema
     ,  ,    -  :Girl Dance: 
 ,       ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------

, !
   ,          . ,          " "  . ?  ,   ,  7 .   ...
       .
!

----------

?

----------



----------


## DetektiveMax

.       ,          ))

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ?


  :Abuse: 
 :Super:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?



      20    

    -  () :        ?
    =   -   ,         ,     = -   ,    90-

----------

:    ,    ( 2   ,     )  ,         ,      ,        .
   : 1.       + 2.      + 3.        .      (        ).     ,  "                , *         -    ,         * ."

     ,      ?

----------

